# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Base64 source de donnes secondaire

## romaik

Bonjour a tous.

J'ai un petit probleme avec IP (2003 SP2).
Dans mon formulaire, j'ai une connexion de donnes : un fichier xml externe. dans ce fichier, j'ai surtout des chaines de carateres (string) mais aussi une image en base64.
Le probleme est que IP mets automatiquement mon tag (avec le base64) en string et pas en base64. Ce qui fait que quand je veux l'afficher comme une image ou entre manuscrite, et bien il ne veut tout simplement pas : 


> Le controle d'image dont l'image est incluse dans le formulaire doit etre li a un champ non extensible ayant la valeur image comme type de donnes. Si le champ fait partie d'un groupe extensible, le controle d'image doit faire partie d'un tableau extensible ou d'une section extensible lie a ce champ.


J'ai essay de regarder le fichier XSD gener par IP, c'est bien marqu xsd:string, et je n'arrive pas, si je modifie mon fichier xsd, a reformer mon xsn.

Quelqu'un a une ide ?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Tu as compris qu'il fallait dclarer dans ton schma une entrs comme celle ci pour pouvoir accueilleir un controle Image?



```
<xsd:element name="champ1" type="xsd:base64Binary" nillable="true"/>
```

Et tu dit que si tu fait fichier->Extraire les donnes du formulaire et que tu modifie ton xsd Infopath ne veux plus ouvrir le form (le manifest.xsf) aprs ca?

S'agit t'il de ta base de donnes primaire ou une des secondaires?

----------


## romaik

Woot ca marche.

Ce que j'ai fais : ce que tu as dis.
J'ai ouvert le fichier xsd gnr par IP.
J'ai remplac xsd:string par xsd:base64Binary.
J'ai sauvegarder.
Ouvert : manifest.xsf => mode edition

Pif Paf Pouf
ca marche  ::D: 

Merci

----------


## tarekos

salut  touts. SVP, j'ai un probleme avec repesentation de mon fichier XML sous sylus studio pour produire ma feille de style.
mon fichier XML contient une donne sous forme d'image sauvegarde (base64binary). sous fichier XML et de me ratach au fichier XSD qui contient la dfintion de mes donnes.
le probleme la visualisation est tjrs de type de string (affiche que du texte).
Merci de me repondre

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dj pour commencer tu ne poste pas dans la bonne section. Ton message serait mieux dans la partie XML du forum et non sur le forum de Microsoft Office Infopath.




> salut  touts. SVP, j'ai un probleme avec repesentation de mon fichier XML sous sylus studio pour produire ma feille de style.
> mon fichier XML contient une donne sous forme d'image sauvegarde (base64binary). sous fichier XML et de me ratach au fichier XSD qui contient la dfintion de mes donnes.
> le probleme la visualisation est tjrs de type de string (affiche que du texte).
> Merci de me repondre


En faite tu aimerais bien pouvoir afficher ton image c'est bien ca? Si oui quelle est la sortie que tu envisage (HTML, Word, PDF, ...)?

En tout les cas tu dois la convertir en Image. fait une recherche sur google base64 to jpg. en vb tu peux le faire via le code prsent dans ce forum (http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=379072)

++

Thierry

----------


## tarekos

> Salut,
> 
> Dj pour commencer tu ne poste pas dans la bonne section. Ton message serait mieux dans la partie XML du forum et non sur le forum de Microsoft Office Infopath.
> 
> 
> 
> En faite tu aimerais bien pouvoir afficher ton image c'est bien ca? Si oui quelle est la sortie que tu envisage (HTML, Word, PDF, ...)?
> 
> En tout les cas tu dois la convertir en Image. fait une recherche sur google base64 to jpg. en vb tu peux le faire via le code prsent dans ce forum (http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=379072)
> ...


merci pour votre reponse..
je veux en sortie du pdf et du html.
j'ai un fichier XML qui contient cette donne base64binary, comment je fais pour l'afficher sous format d'image  partir de ma feuille de style.
merci

----------


## virgul

Je sais pas si c'est possible de faire sa sans un petit bout de code... Moi je le fait toujours programmaticalement.

Je te conseil de faire un nouveau post dans la section xml. il auront peut-tre une solution a ton problme.

C'est ici que ca se passse: http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=34 

++

Thierry

----------


## tarekos

> Je sais pas si c'est possible de faire sa sans un petit bout de code... Moi je le fait toujours programmaticalement.
> 
> Je te conseil de faire un nouveau post dans la section xml. il auront peut-tre une solution a ton problme.
> 
> C'est ici que ca se passse: http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=34 
> 
> ++
> 
> Thierry


je vous remercie comme meme

----------


## xxxTixxx

Bonjour  tous,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de modifier une image manuscrite IP07 au moyen d'une tablette graphique? Ou cette option est rserve au TabletPC?

Pour l'instant, j'essaye avec une Bamboo, mais je n'y parviens pas! Est-ce que j dois crire un bout de code en VB pour rcuprer l'image d'une tablette dans mon formulaire infopath?

Il y aurait-il qqun qui a dj rencontrer se problme?

Merci d'avance

----------

